#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Land ownership in an infants name, is it possible?

## Listerman

As per the title, I have the opportunity to buy a plot of land in Thailand, and I would much prefer it to be in my sons name (both for security, and something for him when he is old enough to appreciate it), he is 2.1/2 years old.

I am well aware of the the pitfalls that can catch a farang out, in regard to land ownership, and was wondering if this approach was a realistic possibility.

The other option is to put it in the wife's name, get it leased to me for 30 years, and when he is old enough have it signed over to him. But with the remainder of the lease still intact.

----------


## Pragmatic

I'd just put it in the wife's name to save all the bother and hope she transfers the title as and when.




> The child is subject to parental control of the parents until the child is legally determined to be an adult. Adulthood occurs when the child reaches the age of majority which is *20 years old in Thailand or when the child gets married. Until this time, parents have rights and obligations to their child.*


 https://www.siam-legal.com/thailand-...d-in-thailand/ 



Or maybe this thread will help?

https://teakdoor.com/doing-things-leg...ilds-name.html

----------


## Luigi

Can put it fully into the kid's name but with a Thai adult as legal guardian for the land until they reach the age of 20.

The land cannot be used as collateral, sold, anything like that without going before the courts and the courts ruling that it is in the child's best interest to do so. The courts are typically strong in their outcomes towards the best ruling for the child.


Of course the (slight) chance of corrupt land officials etc being paid to pull a Lulu is always a slight risk, I suppose.

----------


## Maanaam

Lulu could be 100% right in his advice.
But a warning; Look into it yourself because Lulu has a habit of only knowing part of the law and henceforth considering himself an expert, and thus can make very ill-informed opinions. A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.





> land officials etc being paid to pull a Lulu


 I really don't think land officials would agree to themselves paying a black whore.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> I'd just put it in the wife's name to save all the bother and *hope* she transfers the title as and when.


 Good luck with *that* ^.  ::chitown:: 

Quite the contrary *aging_* :Baby: *ne*. ~ *TB* is (indeed) a grown-up  residing in the real world of Siam, 

...instead of some doughboy's disneyland. Nothing negative about living in reality...And,...I do appreciate my  (no bull) Thai-born *pooch*!

----------


## jamescollister

Listerman, forget the 30 year lease, 2 main reasons, any agreement between husband and wife may be voided at any time by either party.
Plus your wife will need to pay tax on the rental value, as set by the land department, a lease is just a long term rental, taxed yearly.

Nothing wrong with putting the land in a kids name.

----------


## Luigi

> Lulu could be 100% right in his advice.
> But a warning; Look into it yourself because Lulu has a habit of only knowing part of the law and henceforth considering himself an expert, and thus can make very ill-informed opinions. A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.


That would probably hold more weight from somebody that doesn't work illegally for a dodgy, uncertified, unlicensed Translation business without a work permit, while also working illegally for a dodgy school without a work permit. And declares it legal, even though he knows it isn't.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Nothing wrong with putting the land in a kids name.


Yup.

The legal guardian doesn't have to be the Thai parent, btw.

----------


## Maanaam

> That would probably hold more weight from somebody that doesn't work illegally for a dodgy, uncertified, unlicensed Translation business without a work permit, while also working illegally for a dodgy school without a work permit. And declares it legal, even though he knows it isn't.


QED.
You have just shown how your incomplete knowledge leads you to incorrect conclusions.

And your memory is flawed as usual. I don't work for any sort of translation business, nor for a dodgy school.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

^ Embarrassed into denial now as well.

Cluck cluck.  :Smile: 


If it's kind of for investment/security in Thailand for the kid, also consider a condo or three in your own name, and a will leaving them to him. Location is important, forget oversupplied locations such as Pattaya etc, I've had pretty much 100% occupancy with nice ROI's for the past few years in BKK and CNX. 

Nice monthly returns.
Your places should you ever want or need to live in one.
In your name.
Will be left to your kid when you pop yer clogs. No headaches.

----------


## Maanaam

> Embarrassed into denial now as well.


 Yer wot? 
 :Confused:

----------


## Luigi

I forgot you're a non-native speaker.


Maybe the translation agency can help you, if it hasn't been shut down for illegal employment of aliens and dodgy licensing offenses.

----------


## jabir

> Can put it fully into the kid's name but with a Thai adult as legal guardian for the land until they reach the age of 20.
> 
> The land cannot be used as collateral, sold, anything like that without going before the courts and the courts ruling that it is in the child's best interest to do so. The courts are typically strong in their outcomes towards the best ruling for the child.
> 
> 
> Of course the (slight) chance of corrupt land officials etc being paid to pull a Lulu is always a slight risk, I suppose.


Can't remember the details but I was advised something on those lines, with no mention of lulus; specifics to follow in due course.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> ^ Embarrassed into denial now as well.
> 
> Cluck cluck. 
> 
> 
> If it's kind of for investment/security in Thailand for the kid, also consider a condo or three in your own name, and a will leaving them to him. Location is important, forget oversupplied locations such as Pattaya etc, I've had pretty much 100% occupancy with nice ROI's for the past few years in BKK and CNX. 
> 
> Nice monthly returns.
> Your places should you ever want or need to live in one.
> ...


 *BINGO!...* :iagree:

----------


## jabir

> Yup.
> 
> The legal guardian doesn't have to be the Thai parent, btw.


Now we're entering the swamp with some real scary stuff on legal succession and guardianship. Again based on general advice but no experience, and it doesn't sound right, but hopefully some clearer details in the next month or two.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Now we're entering the swamp with some real scary stuff on legal succession and guardianship. Again based on general advice but no experience, and it doesn't sound right, but hopefully some clearer details in the next month or two.


Nothing swampish about realism and simplicity. I seldom agree with Louis, but his post #10 *^* is *spot-on*.  ::chitown::

----------


## Luigi

The guardian is only the legal guardian of the land, they don't have any legal right of ownership as such.

Should the owner (child) pass away before the age of 20, the land would not become the guardian's.


That's in a case of the land's guardian not being the Thai parent.


A Thai can leave Thai land to an alien in their will, but it has to be sold within one year.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Now we're entering the swamp with some real scary stuff on legal succession and guardianship.


 What a shame Fluke can't join the thread as he's the forum 'ace' regarding anything to do with 'guardianship and parental rights'.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pragmatic

> but it has to be sold within one year


 Not necessarily be 'sold' but transferred ownership to a Thai.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

True.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Not necessarily be 'sold' but transferred ownership to a Thai.


Or leased to a farang based upon a 25 year lease agreement.

----------


## Luigi

^ The ownership will still need to be transferred to a Thai. 


So the answer to the question is yes, but there are likely better options for the kid's future security.


Namely buying condos in decent locations that will generate monthly income to the tune of 6-12% p/a, while in your own name, and left to the kid in your will. Simple. 


Which, _by complete coincidence_, I'll probably have 2 or 3 for sale in the next few months, for mate's rates, me ol' buddy Listerman mate.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

Talk about keeping farang *life* "simple", I've heard of an English/Mandarin speaking Thai lawyer, who (for an annual retainer fee) 
provides the *singular* service(s) of _performing_....as the sole (court-registered :ourrules: )...*Executor*....to all of their client's estate decrees.

Thus, any future property-ownership bickering, between family members, is supposedly eliminated. An attorney can also perform as a legal guardian.

----------


## Loy Toy

> The ownership will still need to be transferred to a Thai.


Agree but the transfer of land ownership is normally set up by way of a will.

If no will is in place the land ownership goes to the eldest nearest relative normally a parent.

----------


## TizMe

> Should the owner (child) pass away before the age of 20, the land would not become the guardian's.
> 
> A Thai can leave Thai land to an alien in their will, but it has to be sold within one year.


 Can a kid create a legal will?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Can a kid create a legal will?


  Only upon reaching the age of 15.




> Any capable person of *15 years-old and older, as* *mentioned** in clause 25 of CCCT, can draft up a valid Will in Thailand.*


Inheritance and Wills - thailawonline

----------


## Luigi

Nope, needs to be 15. Suppose I should have hit enter a bit more so those points don't seem related.



If the alien parent is the legal guardian of the child (they can also get Non-O visas and annual extensions of stay based on being so), they may be granted ownership of the land in the event of an untimely passing of the child, in which case it will need to be _transferred_ to a Thai within one year.


The easiest and securest way of doing what the OP appears to be looking for is the condo route. No BS, no Thais or Thai system bollocking around with it. It's ridiculously easy compared to the West. Takes about 3 days, and that's only because of the documents you need to get etc. In your name. Monthly rental income. Make a will and it goes directly to your kid.

----------


## Luigi

Prags got in a second before me.  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> Prags got in a second before me.


 Damn! That hurt, didn't it?
 :rofl:

----------


## Luigi

^ Mentalist Alert.  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> So the answer to the question is yes, but there are likely better options for the kid's future security.


Toady's "special" digital currency" might be an option. :Smile:

----------


## Listerman

Duplicate post.

----------


## Listerman

> I'd just put it in the wife's name to save all the bother and hope she transfers the title as and when.


Your braver / more trusting than me, and if it works for you and your wifey who am I too argue with that.




> https://teakdoor.com/doing-things-leg...ilds-name.html


Thanks for the link, it is interesting reading about how someone succeeded in a very similar situation to what I might be getting into in the near future, other peoples experiences are often invaluable.






> Can put it fully into the kid's name but with a Thai adult as legal guardian for the land until they reach the age of 20.
> The land cannot be used as collateral, sold, anything like that without going before the courts and the courts ruling that it is in the child's best interest to do so. The courts are typically strong in their outcomes towards the best ruling for the child.


and 




> The legal guardian doesn't have to be the Thai parent


That sounds like it could be the perfect solution, with myself as the legal guardian.




> Listerman, forget the 30 year lease, 2 main reasons, any agreement between husband and wife may be voided at any time by either party.
> Plus your wife will need to pay tax on the rental value, as set by the land department, a lease is just a long term rental, taxed yearly.
> 
> Nothing wrong with putting the land in a kids name.


Thanks, I knew about the tax on the rental value aspect, which is presently 1.1% of the land departments valuation on the land at the time of commencing the lease, and I believe is paid yearly
But I didn't know about the ability of either party to be able to void the agreement. It looks like something along the lines of heads we win tails you loose.





> Can't remember the details but I was advised something on those lines, with no mention of lulus; specifics to follow in due course.


I would be interested to know more by PM if you prefer.





> A Thai can leave Thai land to an alien in their will, but it has to be sold within one year.


Correct.




> Buying condos in decent locations that will generate monthly income to the tune of 6-12% p/a, while in your own name, and left to the kid in your will. Simple. 
> Which, _by complete coincidence_, I'll probably have 2 or 3 for sale in the next few months, for mate's rates, me ol' buddy Listerman mate.


If it were only that simple for me, believe you me I have investigated the condo route as it would seem as you suggest relatively stress free compared to what I am looking at. But as TIT, the opportunity has arisen for my wife to buy out her younger sister on a shared land plot, and because my Mrs does not have sufficient cash I have been approached to fill the funding gap [the younger sister needs the cash urgently to fund an upcoming 7/11, 10 year franchise lease renewal], but knowing how things work here I want to insure myself (as best I can) against the possibility of things going pear shaped in the future. Hence my suggestion to the Mrs about putting the whole lot in my sons name, and which she agrees with, but has had feedback from her family in Thailand suggesting this is not possible.

The land parcel is in the centre of Thamuang (Kanchanaburi province) the total land plot is 1400 square metres (100 x 14 with roads on both the short sides) and the younger sister owns 600 square  metres of it at present. After getting the younger sister off the Channote the idea is to build a house for her parents (which I would of course be paying for  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), as their present house is in a right state. It would also have the added benefit of having somewhere decent to stay when we go there on holiday, instead of having to live like the locals.

Finally would anyone care to recommend a reasonable solicitor in this locality who could initially advise on the land ownership aspects as discussed above, attend at the land office should the need arise, and finally to prepare all of the necessary documentation I would be required to provide to complete the process to conclusion.

----------


## OhOh

> to fill the funding gap [the younger sister needs the cash urgently to fund an upcoming 7/11, 10 year franchise lease renewal


Where have all her years of profits gone, obviously not into a saving scheme to pay for this known requirement on the horizon. Have you seen her accounts, the new lease, ......

Thais are wise story tellers, all of which have "happy endings".

----------


## Listerman

> Thais are wise story tellers, all of which have "happy endings".


Absolutely agree with you there, I learn't very early on that Thailand is very much a buyer beware environment, and those who fail to carry out upfront checks are usually destined for an expensive learning opportunity.  





> Where have all her years of profits gone, obviously not into a saving scheme to pay for this known requirement on the horizon. Have you seen her accounts, the new lease, ......


Long story, but here goes:

My Mrs and her younger sister bought this piece of land approaching 7 years ago, and I know exactly what they paid for it. Taking inflation into account I am not intending to pay much more that her sister coughed up over 7 years ago for it.

As you rightly question, they had been saving up diligently for the 7/11 franchise lease renewal cost (circa 4MB), but my wife's younger sisters husbands brother and sister decided to pawn some Chanotes [which had recently been transferred into their name by their elderly father, and also at the same time a fair quantity of family heirloom Au] at the first opportunity they had. One of the Channotes had their parents house sitting on it. So the old man gets onto my brother in law as quick as you like and begs him to come up with the cash to buy back the Channotes and Au from the pawnbroker and if he can do so the Channotes and Au are his for the taking. Hence they had to raid the 7/11 franchise lease renewal pot of money to be able to buy it all back.

In reality he has got an absolute bargain on the Channote aspect alone, and has quite possibly only had to pay 20-25% of what they are really worth, the downside is it has drained their liquid assets significantly at a critical point in time for them, which they are now hoping to replenish by selling the shared share of the land parcel to my Mrs, and which they thought would be a simple and quick proposition until I became involved.

The amusing thing about this whole situation, is that my Mrs younger sister was adamant about not selling her share of this land plot up until a couple of months ago [to the point of been really nasty about it to my Mrs during numerous phone conversations]. Having now recently found about the above information third hand from their mother (who cannot keep quite if her life depended on it, btw they don't know we know this information). Hence I am quite enjoying the delicious irony of letting them wriggle on the hook for as long as it takes for them to come down to my price.

----------


## David48atTD

> Where have all her years of profits gone, obviously not into a saving scheme to pay for this known requirement on the horizon. Have you seen her accounts, the new lease, ......





> Absolutely agree with you there, I learn't very early on that Thailand is very much a buyer beware environment, and those who fail to carry out upfront checks are usually destined for an expensive learning opportunity.






> Thais are wise story tellers, all of which have "happy endings".





> Long story, but here goes:
> 
> My Mrs and her younger sister bought this piece of land approaching 7 years ago, and I know exactly what they paid for it. 
> Taking inflation into account I am not intending to pay much more that her sister coughed up over 7 years ago for it.
> 
> As you rightly question, they had been saving up diligently for the 7/11 franchise lease renewal cost (circa 4MB), but my wife's younger sisters husbands brother and sister decided to pawn some Chanotes [which had recently been transferred into their name by their elderly father, and also at the same time a fair quantity of family heirloom Au] at the first opportunity they had. 
> 
> One of the Channotes had their parents house sitting on it. So the old man gets onto my brother in law as quick as you like and begs him to come up with the cash to buy back the Channotes and Au from the pawnbroker and if he can do so the Channotes and Au are his for the taking. 
> Hence they had to raid the 7/11 franchise lease renewal pot of money to be able to buy it all back.
> ...



*Listerman* ... that's a real eye-opener of a post.

Maybe, when you have time you can explain how the 7/11 business model works.

BTW, good luck with transferring the Land Title thing.  Something I have little experience dealing with.

----------


## Listerman

David,

My knowledge of running a 7/11 franchise in Thailand is very limited, and is based upon what I have found on the internet and what my Mrs younger sister told us in the early honeymoon period when they first got into it.

After your initial 10 yr lease, you can only get one more 10 yr lease, then your out.

The first one cost them 3MB (of which 1MB was a bank loan with an elder sister acting as the guarantor), but I would imagine this could cost more or less depending upon factors such as location and store size. The next renewal will cost them circa 4MB (adjusted due to inflation).

What they got was a fully turn key 7/11 shop, that was stocked and ready to go on the Monday morning. 7/11 even found them the staff to man the store, but as staff turnover is high in these sort of jobs, from that point on they had to find their own staff.


Interestingly not only do you have to buy everything you sell from 7/11, but you give them 50% of the profits on what you sell. If your turnover exceeds a set level then the 50/50 split on profit then moves a few % points in 7/11's favour!. All of the expenditure associated with running the shop comes out of your share of the profits, amongst other charges 7/11 will also hit you for the cost of audit inspections (both announced and unannounced) both of which are a frequent occurrence.

As you would expect 7/11 monitor your sales levels closely, and if you are seen to be doing too well, you run the very real risk of another 7/11 shop opening within a stones throw of your location, and there is nothing you can do about it, hence why you will see a number of 7/11 shops in popular areas.

7/11 sell this franchise on the illusion that you are a business owner, when in reality you are little more than a glorified manager working for 7/11, who is putting in long hours, and always looking over your shoulder for that next unannounced visit from the 7/11 audit team. There must be money to be earned from this, as it has allowed my Mrs younger sister and husband to service a large 100% 30 year mortgage on what was a new house in a moo ban development in BKK (they are mortgaged up to the hilt), and they have quite new a car (no doubt also on the never never).


Forgot to mention previously that 7/11 have a substantial advertising operation, naturally which they state in the small print that 7/11 franchise operators are benefiting from, and hence have no choice but to contribute a percentage of their profits to this activity, and it is typically another 2 - 4% out of the operators profit margin depending on various factors which you as the franchise owner have no control over.
Finally 7/11 do not franchise 100% of there locations, as a location that they know will do very well will be kept back for themselves to operate with their own staff.


Back to the purpose of this thread. I consider the buyout of my Mrs sisters share of this shared plot to be just a waiting game, with time on my side. Of course I am taking serious flak from everyone including the Mrs for employing this strategy (did they really think I was going to pay the initial highly inflated asking price with no questions asked?), I politely told them it's nothing personal just business :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , after all who else would want to buy into a shared land plot (as you are limited in what you do with it without the permission of the other shareholder).

----------


## David48atTD

^  Great info ... thanks

----------


## jamescollister

Listerman, civil and commercial code,

* Section 1469*. Any agreement concluded between husband  and wife  during marriage may be avoided by either of them at any time  during  marriage or within one year from the day of dissolution of  marriage;  provided that the right of third persons acting in good faith  are not  affected thereby.

Put the land in the kids name, if there is disagreement, you are being taken, you won't be the only one, been here a long time, seen scams regularly.

Been married a long time here, 2 kids [born in Australia] all lands etc are in the wife's maid name, meaning everything is joint property, divorce means sell the lot, split 50/50, Amphor divorce, 20 minutes, make a deal.

Thailand is not farang friendly, but the family court is kid friendly, if it is the child you worry about, the courts will back you up in a contested divorce.

PS, had a disagreement with the outlaws [in laws] got stot at a few days later.;





It's Thailand

----------


## Listerman

Thanks Jim, its all good advice, 




> Put the land in the kids name, if there is disagreement, you are being taken, you won't be the only one, been here a long time, seen scams regularly.


100% agree with that, which I why I have asked the Mrs to get more information from her family members who say it is not possible, it will be interesting to see what they come up with as the youngest sibling is a recently qualified solicitor 





> all lands etc are in the wife's maid name


So your wife has a maid and it's all in her name, unorthodox solution but if it works for you  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> her family members who say it is not possible


Rule 1:

Don't listen to absolutely anything the family, or any locals for that matter, tell you.  :Smile:  

In fact, scrap the whole plan, Thai business, nothing to do with you. Put your money and investments elsewhere, in your own name. Leave them to it.

----------


## jamescollister

> So your wife has a maid and it's all in her name, unorthodox solution but if it works for you


Bad eyes and vodka, wife's maiden name,  during a marriage land etc bought is deemed joint property, 50/50 split.
When a farang is involved, he is supposed to sign away his rights to any land claims, wife , kids have my name in Australia, but wife kept her Thai name in Thailand, so I am entitled to my share.

If divorce happened, we would have 1 year to sell and split the money.

----------


## David48atTD

> Bad eyes and vodka, wife's maiden name,  during a marriage land etc bought is deemed joint property, 50/50 split.
> When a farang is involved, he is supposed to sign away his rights to any land claims, wife , kids have my name in Australia, but wife kept her Thai name in Thailand, so I am entitled to my share.
> 
> If divorce happened, we would have 1 year to sell and split the money.


Mate, sounds a plan.  I don't understand the finer details.

I'll buy you a beer (or 10) and you can explain it in detail  :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

> Mate, sounds a plan. I don't understand the finer details.
> 
> I'll buy you a beer (or 10) and you can explain it in detail


Nothing complex to it, if your wife, say buys a house, she uses her ID card for the title change.
Now if your wife has taken your last name, alien husband, land office will require the alien to sign away any claim to the land, bad farang can not own land.

Wife's ID card with her Thai name, no known farang husband, like every other Thai titles changed.
Family law, divorce, is the same, Thai, Thai or farang Thai, the split is the same, rule of thumb 50/50 of assets, cars, money and land.

There are rules/laws about property, assets owned by either spouse before marriage, but things bought after the marriage are normally  classed as communal property.

Legality of doing so, you the alien have broken no laws, you can give your wife as much money as you like and she can spend it.
She has broken a minor law, you are supposed to tell a government official, any facts that maybe relevant, IE farang husband.

So later down the track the land office becomes aware of the alien husband, 2 choices, sign away you claim to the land or sell it.
Divorce, assets are divided 50/50 Amphor, contested, court divorce, up to the judge.

----------


## David48atTD

^  Thanks Jim.

My comment above was code for ...

We should have a beer together one day when the opportunity arises  :Friday:

----------


## jamescollister

> ^  Thanks Jim.
> 
> My comment above was code for ...
> 
> We should have a beer together one day when the opportunity arises


Welcome any time, come on over, as said before, have a bed for any weary traveler.

Beer is a bonus.

----------


## OhOh

> 7/11 will also hit you for the cost of audit inspections (both announced and unannounced) both of which are a frequent occurrence.


As they have a shop audit regularly there will be copies available to the shop "manager". Ask to see them. To prove they need to sell the land share and they have the ability to recover the cash injection and carry on. Or are house/car/credit card commitments/improvements  the reason?




> did they really think I was going to pay the initial highly inflated asking price with no questions asked?


Of course they did, you are questioning your wife's and her family's honesty.

I am presuming the offered land share has a full chanot?





> during a marriage land etc bought is deemed joint property, 50/50 split.


You seem to be suggesting that anything purchased, from a wedding band to a hotel, during a a marriage between a Thai/Thai or Thai/Foreigner becomes owned 50/50 by the two married partners irrespective of names on the contractual paperwork. That Thai marriage laws supersede commercial contracts including debts, any assets owned prior to the marriage remain the property of the individuals, yes? 

I am assuming the marriage starts from when the marriage is recorded at the Tessabahn and ends when the Tessabahn is informed of the divorce. Not any village marriage/party/showing friends and enemies how successful a Thai lady has become. Or one party to the marriage contract disappearing to a "friends" house, moving to Bangkok for an extended holiday or returning to their home country for any reason?

Do assets "purchased" prior to the marriage include any sinsot paid to the wife's family for their village face value, any presents exchanged at the "ceremony", any party costs?

 Similarly if any joint assets are sold by one of the married couple during the marriage, with or without the other partners consent, the proceeds are split equally between the partners upon the completion of the sale?

It may be useful for some to know. :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> Welcome any time, come on over, as said before, have a bed for any weary traveler.
> 
> Beer is a bonus.


Do you have stay duration limits or plenty of space for extra beds? Do any others here have similar, "home stay" offers or possible "conditions" on who are eligible?

Asking for a friend.   One could manage a good holiday, away from the "rigours of life" and see Thailand in the raw.  :Smile:

----------


## Listerman

> As they have a shop audit regularly there will be copies available to the shop "manager". Ask to see them. To prove they need to sell the land share and they have the ability to recover the cash injection and carry on.


TBH I am not really worried by their financial situation, my only interest is in securing her share of the land parcel at a realistic price, for my sons future benefit.

When they agreed to buy this land approaching 7 years ago, it subsequently turned out that the younger sister had to cobble together a combination of family loans and also a loan from Thai Farmer Bank [her parents have since paid this off in full to eliminate the ongoing interest payments], which to date she has only repaid a small fraction of the outstanding debt, and has now been effectively given a payment holiday on the rest. I strongly suspect that conversations are ongoing at present to allow this situation to continue even if she agrees to sell at my price. Due to the black hole they recently created in the 7/11 franchise renewal pot of money. 





> Of course they did, you are questioning your wife's and her family's honesty.


Some time ago the Mrs obtained photocopies of the above family loan details [which her family failed to tell her about and which she found by sheer accident when looking for another Chanote in her parents house] hence after she translated it for me. We now both have intricate knowledge of who loaned what, and who got repaid and who has yet to be repaid. She is quietly pissed off with having worked so hard to pay her share off in full and upfront but then subsequently finding out that her younger sister has been let off of most of her debt obligation, but as TIT she has to bite her lip as she cannot really say what she is thinking to her siblings and parents (as that would not be showing respect and would cause loss of face etc). So yes I trust the Mrs, but lets just say her whole family have been and continue to be very economical with the truth.
Incidentally my Mrs is insisting that it be put in my sons name if her sister agrees to sell with me as the acting guardian, and that tells me everything I need to know.





> I am presuming the offered land share has a full chanot?


Correct, I have seen the original, and also have a photocopy.

----------


## OhOh

^Thanks for the replies. 

‘O  what  a  tangled  web  we  weave,  When  first  we  practise  to  deceive!’, eh. 

Some still consider Thais to be simple minded creatures.

----------


## jabir

Someone mentioned that family courts give priority to what is best for the child/ren. If this is the case, rather than how the rest of this blessed country works, it makes sense for farangs to transfer the mother load to their kids, even if they do implicitly trust the wife, because family and social pressures can make them act against their own best interests.

----------


## jamescollister

> Do you have stay duration limits or plenty of space for extra beds? Do any others here have similar, "home stay" offers or possible "conditions" on who are eligible?
> 
> Asking for a friend.   One could manage a good holiday, away from the "rigours of life" and see Thailand in the raw.


 Anyone is welcome as long as they buy some beer, except god bothers and they don't buy beer anyways. Like my kids meeting English speakers, good for them, have a spare room, aircon, bed as hard as nails.

Anyone is welcome, over the years only had one asshole turn up, everyone else where good people.

----------

